# Love to chat with anyone living in Palaia or San Miniato



## funkydoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,

Preparing our re-location and wondered if anyone was living in the areas that I could pick your brains on some things.

Hope someone can help me.......

Larane Siano


----------

